# New PC Build: CPU with integrated graphics



## ip20 (Oct 19, 2021)

Considering building a music based PC, but have not really kept up with the technology options. Given the supply issues and price issues with graphics cards, I was thinking maybe I should look into an integrated solution. What are my cpu options with integrated graphics that are designed to perform well for music production/Kontakt/samples?

Thank you for any insight.


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 20, 2021)

I just built a system with an 11th generation Rocket Lake CPU. I'm VERY happy with the integrated graphics; they're QUIET, and no issues with 4k output. Probably 10th gen would work too.


----------



## Manaberry (Oct 20, 2021)

I have a 10900K and it's working just fine. However, I went for a small GPU to run more displays.


----------



## Bemused (Oct 20, 2021)

I put a 10th Gen i5 10600 in earlier this year. No issues with the integrated graphics on multiple screens.


----------



## ip20 (Oct 20, 2021)

Thank you everyone. I will be looking at these.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 20, 2021)

Wait for alder lake


----------



## ip20 (Oct 20, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Wait for alder lake


When is that estimated for?


----------



## StefVR (Oct 20, 2021)

Presentation is on the 27th this month release is November 5th


----------



## ip20 (Oct 20, 2021)

Cool, good timing. Thank you!


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 20, 2021)

To keep cost from getting out of control, a good 10th gen build with PCIe 3.0 M.2 Drive support will give you stellar performance and not overly cripple your wallet. Here are suggestions, and I list where you could option for 11th gen, etc, and where you can invest less now then upgrade. I built two rigs for local churches for streaming with these specs are they are stupid fast, not quite like my 2018 14-core DAW rig but not far behind! Again, just suggestions but it's a good picture of what's out there tech wise. Spinning drives aren't even on the list anymore unless you need to archive:

At least a 10-core/20-Thread CPU: https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i...118122?RandomID=30614722011326820211020105512 You could go for an 11th gen processor with more cores later if desired. Or now if you have the budget.

Here's a good mobo to run it: https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813145263?Description=LGA 1200 motherboard&cm_re=LGA_1200 motherboard-_-13-145-263-_-Product Holds 3 NVMe drives for later expansion, built-in wireless, USB 3.2 and C ports, 6 fan headers and unlike higher-end boards, offers a DisplayPort jack (easily changeable to an HDMI with an adapter) to leverage the graphics in the CPU. You'll need that to start, because getting a decent graphics card for multi-monitor support for less than double the price is really tough right now. BTW, this Mobo is PCIe 4.0 capable, so it will support a 10th or 11th gen processor, always upgradable.

For Your C: Drive, Go Samsung: https://www.newegg.com/samsung-970-evo-plus-1tb/p/N82E16820147743?Item=N82E16820147743 I usually used a 500GB drive for C then put all files and sample libraries on different drives, but starting out a good 1TB drive will get you going. Samsung are super reliable. These M.2 NVMe drives mount right to the motherboard and the speed is insane, way faster than older SATA SSDs. However, I have a couple of the older ones for things like piano patches that you load once. And for sample libraries I regretted buying, lol! You can always expand as needed.

RAM: https://www.newegg.com/corsair-64gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820236586?Description=3200 64gb ram&cm_re=3200_64gb ram-_-20-236-586-_-Product&quicklink=true Brands like this are good. This set is 64GB, two slots. Allows you to upgrade to 128GB later by adding anther set.

Power Supply: I like at least 800w which might sound like overkill, but for a few extra bucks you have room to grow and the unit won't even blink at the load:








CORSAIR RM Series RM750 750W Power Supply - Newegg.com


Buy CORSAIR RM Series RM750 CP-9020195-NA 750 W ATX12V v2.52 / EPS12V v2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Power Supply with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





Description=power%20supply%20800w&cm_re=power_supply%20800w-_-17-139-248-_-Product&quicklink=true Corsair and EVGA are great, 10 year warranty, and I've not had either brand fail on me.

CPU cooler: These higher-end CPUs don't come with a fan, you'll need to choose a cooler, either air or water. I like the huge Noctua with the ugly brown fans but you do need a big enough case. Many folks use water cooling, I don't want to hassle of a leak although it's rare.

Windows: You are building you're own rig so you are legally eligible to use a system builder's OEM version (I called Microsoft to confirm this). That simply means you are your tech support with this version, you can't call them. Let's run a poll and see how many people call Microsoft directly for Windows support! https://www.newegg.com/microsoft-windows-10-home-64-bit/p/N82E16832416892?Description=windows 10 oem&cm_re=windows_10 oem-_-32-416-892-_-Product&quicklink=true I used to always buy Pro editions through Win 8, but we as composer don;t need it with Win 10 UNLESS you want to remote into your tower from a laptop or other device. In that case you need Pro.

This a case is REALLY quiet, so much so I added RGB fans so we'd know it was on and to turn it off when needed! https://www.newegg.com/Black-Cooler-Master-Silencio-S600-ATX-Mid-Tower/p/11-119-376
I add 3 more 120mm fans so the case has 5. A set of 3 RGB fans is pretty cheap fortunately.

There you go, some starting points. Have fun!


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 20, 2021)

I used a BeQuiet fan for the CPU:








be quiet! SHADOW ROCK Slim 2 LGA 1700 Compatible - Newegg.com


Buy be quiet! SHADOW ROCK Slim 2 LGA 1700 Compatible with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com




and replaced all the case fans with their 80 and 120mm fans.

VERY quiet


----------



## StefVR (Oct 20, 2021)

I would surely wait for 12th gen. 11th gen intel is pretty bad. Rather would go 10th en or Ryzen. Alder lake however has potential especially if you want to play virtual instruments with low latency.

If you have to 100% rely on your machine I would wait as there is a high potential for initial quirks with this big little core approach.

but if you need 100% reliabilty mac is the better choice anyways…


----------



## ip20 (Oct 20, 2021)

Thank you all.



PaulieDC said:


> To keep cost from getting out of control





PaulieDC said:


> There you go, some starting points. Have fun!


Thank you! Very much appreciate these specific links. I did not mention it prior, but I was in need of such examples that you then provided. The more I think on this, I definitely want to try to keep my cost limited because I will need everything to go along with the desktop: monitor screen, OS (ugh do I really need to spend $100 on Windows lol), midi keyboard, cheapest audio interface for vst latency, headphones, DAW (my old one is too old for up or upg pricing), sample software, 1-2 samples sets... it all starts to really skyrocket.


----------



## Rossy (Oct 20, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> To keep cost from getting out of control, a good 10th gen build with PCIe 3.0 M.2 Drive support will give you stellar performance and not overly cripple your wallet. Here are suggestions, and I list where you could option for 11th gen, etc, and where you can invest less now then upgrade. I built two rigs for local churches for streaming with these specs are they are stupid fast, not quite like my 2018 14-core DAW rig but not far behind! Again, just suggestions but it's a good picture of what's out there tech wise. Spinning drives aren't even on the list anymore unless you need to archive:
> 
> At least a 10-core/20-Thread CPU: https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i...118122?RandomID=30614722011326820211020105512 You could go for an 11th gen processor with more cores later if desired. Or now if you have the budget.
> 
> ...


I saved all of those to a new wish list at Newegg. Could you supply a link to the CPU fan please. Thanks


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 20, 2021)

Rossy said:


> I saved all of those to a new wish list at Newegg. Could you supply a link to the CPU fan please. Thanks


Sure: 

If you decide to get the new Intel Alder Lake CPU when it comes out, you'll need their adapter:


I noticed they have a black one now:


Looks like the same cooler, without the color scheme of your grandparent's Ford Pinto Hatchback. Confession: in 1981 I almost bought a used brown Pinto with tan interior...


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 20, 2021)

THERE we go... it's like thinking back on the worst sample library you ever spent your money on.


----------



## Rossy (Oct 20, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Sure:
> 
> If you decide to get the new Intel Alder Lake CPU when it comes out, you'll need their adapter:
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the legwork you did, I have no clue and this puts me on the right track.


----------



## ip20 (Oct 20, 2021)

For Amazon and New Egg parts is it a must to get the Protection plans for all the key pieces (CPU, MB, Ram, HD, Graphics card)?


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 20, 2021)

ip20 said:


> For Amazon and New Egg parts is it a must to get the Protection plans for all the key pieces (CPU, MB, Ram, HD, Graphics card)?


Never. The beauty of building your own is the warrantees you get on the components. Ram is usually lifetime, the power supply is 10 years and usually when you register your graphics card you can get their 10 year warranty for like 40 bucks. I know EVGA does that. Intel CPU is three years and if it it’s going to break it’ll happen before three years is up. The drives are super reliable at least from Samsung, crucial and western digital so far. It’s usually the motherboard that’s the fussy one and if it only comes with a one-year warranty find out with the manufacturer offers to extend it before you go third party. Whatever it is, compare that to whatever Dell charges for a five year warranty or how long three years of AppleCare is on a Mac Pro (along with the $10K+ to buy it, lol). This is why we go PC as much as I love macs.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 20, 2021)

Rossy said:


> Thanks for all the legwork you did, I have no clue and this puts me on the right track.


Glad to hear that. I wasn’t stating that you had to buy exactly those parts, I was just picking out a shopping list of pretty much what you would want to be looking at with today’s components. Now is a great time to buy ram by the way, I spent more than double on my 128 GB in 2018 compared to what it is now… just one of those things.


----------



## ogrim1 (Oct 22, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> At least a 10-core/20-Thread CPU: https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i...118122?RandomID=30614722011326820211020105512 You could go for an 11th gen processor with more cores later if desired. Or now if you have the budget.
> 
> 
> Power Supply: I like at least 800w which might sound like overkill, but for a few extra bucks you have room to grow and the unit won't even blink at the load:
> ...


11th gen offers max 8/16 cores/threads with i9-11900K so there won't be any upgrade later, that PSU doesn't seem like an overkill, it is an overkill if OP is not planning to buy some expensive GPU for Gaming/ML/or something, 10900k is maxing out at 336W overclocked to the grills (5.3 ghz all cores), normal scenario- auto-overclock max 200W while testing (4.9Ghz all cores), gaming 125W.
Also when it comes to not fron-open cases it's double edge sword as interiors get hotter and cpu fan needs to spin faster to cool it.

OP should also specify how much instruments he/she's trying to run or currently running and what cpu he/she's using, and how many monitor would like to have at which resolution (4k, qhd, hd)

Btw 11th gen Intel have 2x better or close to it iGPU (Intel UHD Graphics 750/730) than 10th gen (Intel UHD Graphics 630)

Also there won't be probably any cheap and good motherboards for upcoming new gen any time soon so keep that in mind.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 22, 2021)

ogrim1 said:


> Btw 11th gen Intel have 2x better or close to it iGPU (Intel UHD Graphics 750/730) than 10th gen (Intel UHD Graphics 630)


Very true and given the GPU shortage, the later version most likely performs better especially with multiple monitors.


ogrim1 said:


> Also there won't be probably any cheap and good motherboards for upcoming new gen any time soon so keep that in mind.


That's the main reason I was suggesting 10th gen.

You're right about the "quiet" cases, I added 3 more fans and set it up with 3 IN and 2 OUT for positive airflow and that seemed to work. Along with a gargantuan CPU cooler, lol.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 22, 2021)

ogrim1 said:


> 11th gen offers max 8/16 cores/threads with i9-11900K so there won't be any upgrade later, that PSU doesn't seem like an overkill, it is an overkill if OP is not planning to buy some expensive GPU for Gaming/ML/or something, 10900k is maxing out at 336W overclocked to the grills (5.3 ghz all cores), normal scenario- auto-overclock max 200W while testing (4.9Ghz all cores), gaming 125W.
> Also when it comes to not fron-open cases it's double edge sword as interiors get hotter and cpu fan needs to spin faster to cool it.
> 
> OP should also specify how much instruments he/she's trying to run or currently running and what cpu he/she's using, and how many monitor would like to have at which resolution (4k, qhd, hd)
> ...


BTW, for video editing and VI composing I tend to go for a better CPU and not fuss with over-clocking because stability is crucial. However, the OC'ing even built in the MOBOs these days do make it much easier. But there's another factor... with audio, single-core performance becomes more of an issue than with gaming and video editing. a 10-core 3.7GHz CPU may be a better choice then, say, a 14-core running at 3.0GHz. The i9-10900K checks all the boxes for audio IMO, not hugely expensive and has a large array of available components. For someone building their first powerhouse tower for VI work and has to consider budget to some degree, it's a pretty good choice.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 22, 2021)

Forget the motherboard I posted, it only has two M.2 slots and very little PCIe expansion. This one is more money (it's what I spent for mine) but it has way more expansion for PCIe and holds up to three M.2 drives, all available for NVMe use. I would grit teeth and invest in the better motherboard now so you don't have to upgrade letter as you expand.









MSI MEG Z490 ACE LGA 1200 Intel Z490 ATX Motherboard - Newegg.com


Buy MSI MEG Z490 ACE LGA 1200 Intel Z490 SATA 6Gb/s ATX Intel Motherboard with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## ip20 (Oct 22, 2021)

ogrim1 said:


> that PSU doesn't seem like an overkill, it is an overkill if OP is not planning to buy some expensive GPU for Gaming/ML/or something, 10900k is maxing out at 336W overclocked to the grills (5.3 ghz all cores)



Budget is definitely going to be an issue. I haven’t fully decided on my budget yet because there are so many other parts to consider as I need everything from OS to keyboard controller to audio interface.

My initial previous idea was just to get a prebuild for gaming and noticed most of them come with 3060 with a 650 PSU. 

How do I know how much I will need for the PSU? Is 650 or 750 enough?

If I go with building it myself, I get to choose specific parts I need for music, especially more RAM and SSD (more expensive) that I would not get on a prebuild. This is very tempting and will likely get me better performance vs the meh prebuild generic parts. But if I go this route I likely will not be upgrading much in the future so in this option, I do not believe I will add a graphics card since outside prebuilds, they are way overpriced to acquire anytime soon. So in this case I will make do with the integrated.


----------



## ogrim1 (Oct 22, 2021)

But what's the size of your projects, if you're running one isntance of 1st Violins + 1 instance of Horns and a Piano with only reverb on master then anything will do, 8gb ram and the cheapest CPU you can find 
500W will be enough without dedicated GPU (even 450W but I'm not sure if there is any good cheap option)


----------



## ip20 (Oct 22, 2021)

Sorry I can’t figure out how to divide the quote blocks on mobile.

To answer the other portion. Likely just 1 monitor. If I go with the Gigabyte MB linked originally does it allow 2?

I have not done music in ages so I’m essentially coming in fresh with no reference point to how much I will now need in terms of cpu/ram. My old projects used 50-100 tracks but the samples were much smaller back then. I read somewhere new stuff like EastWest Opus an average complete patch uses like 20% of 16 GB or something like that.

My idea is likely to limit myself and may be using primarily that and or NI Komplete and some smaller libraries and to learn to live with whatever hardware limitations I go with. Initially I was thinking of being fine with 16 GB but after reading this thread and others, I’ve now bumped that up to 32 and maybe even 64. The slipery slope of $ has already started and I haven’t even started yet. Sigh.


----------



## ashX (Oct 22, 2021)

Anyone know if there are any problems working on integrated graphics when loading video in Cubase or Ableton? And what would be better, getting GT710/730 or using integrated Intel graphics considering I dont need more than one 1920x1080 monitor.


----------



## ogrim1 (Oct 22, 2021)

If the budget is tight then get
i5 10400 or 11400 (don't get 10400f or 11400f these have no iGPU)
some recommended 500W PSU,
any motherboard from these (not sure about ASRock for music)  (check description),
and as much RAM you need (cheapest with good reviews)
10400 - 2666 Mhz to 3200 Mhz
11400- 3200 Mhz
10700- 2933 MHz (3000-3200 Mhz)
11700- 3200 Mhz
and some SSD like Crucial MX 500 (500gb, 1tb, 2tb whatever you need)

if you have some money left get an 11700 or 10700 instead
btw. if you're getting 10th gen CPU cheaper motherboard is possible (B460 instead of B560)

and lastly you can run win10 without purchasing license but there will be annoying reminder in the corner


----------



## ip20 (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you, will look at these options and the video.

Regarding Windows 10 without the license, is that the only downside? That would save me $100 which could be a big chunk of the desktop budget. Is that downloadable from Microsoft?


----------



## ogrim1 (Oct 22, 2021)

Yet it is a legit copy, there are some options blocked but you probably won't use them anyway.

EDIT: NOT SURE ABOUT DOUBLE MONITOR YOU NEED TO CHECK IT


----------



## ashX (Oct 22, 2021)

ogrim1 said:


> If the budget is tight then get
> i5 10400 or 11400 (don't get 10400f or 11400f these have no iGPU)
> some recommended 500W PSU,
> any motherboard from these (not sure about ASRock for music)  (check description),
> ...



What do you mean by 'not sure about ASRock for music'? Wanna know because I was thinking about Asrock motherboard.
Btw, for 10th Intel gen you need to get B560 or Z490 because B460 doesnt let you overclock your RAM. But for iGPU RAM speed is important and I think nowadays 3200 is a minimum of RAM speed you have to get.


----------



## ogrim1 (Oct 22, 2021)

ashX said:


> Anyone know if there are any problems working on integrated graphics when loading video in Cubase or Ableton? And what would be better, getting GT710/730 or using integrated Intel graphics considering I dont need more than one 1920x1080 monitor.


you can run 4k on iGPU if you'd like


----------



## ogrim1 (Oct 22, 2021)

ashX said:


> What do you mean by 'not sure about ASRock for music'? Wanna know because I was thinking about Asrock motherboard.
> Btw, for 10th Intel gen you need to get B560 or Z490 because B460 doesnt let you overclock your RAM. But for iGPU RAM speed is important and I think nowadays 3200 is a minimum of RAM speed you have to get.


This is only for monitor and lightweight games you definitely don't need to overclock your ram for that lol. When it comes to ASRock I'm not sure what they're using for audio if you have external interface there won't be a problem


----------



## ogrim1 (Oct 22, 2021)

Lastly ip20 if you're not planning to record voice, guitar or other live instruments (not sure about studio monitors if you have any) you don't need an audio interface!!! Don't be as stupid as me (I got E-mu 0204 couple years ago that I didn't need)!!!


----------



## ashX (Oct 22, 2021)

ogrim1 said:


> This is only for monitor and lightweight games you definitely don't need to overclock your ram for that lol. When it comes to ASRock I'm not sure what they're using for audio if you have external interface there won't be a problem


I'm pretty sure most of them (460 or 560 motherboards) use Realtek ALC897/892 or ALC1200 if you mean that.


----------



## ip20 (Oct 22, 2021)

ogrim1 said:


> Lastly ip20 if you're not planning to record voice, guitar or other live instruments (not sure about studio monitors if you have any) you don't need an audio interface!!! Don't be as stupid as me (I got E-mu 0204 couple years ago that I didn't need)!!!


You were reading my thoughts. 

I was typing the below based on your prior comment.

Speaking of Audio interface. If I am just using headphones and for VST synths/samplers (not recording external or using a mic), is an audio interface really needed just for Asio drivers and latency for stuff like NI Komplete/Kontakt or EWOpus?


----------



## ogrim1 (Oct 22, 2021)

ashX said:


> I'm pretty sure most of them (460 or 560 motherboards) use Realtek ALC897/892 or ALC1200 if you mean that.


then it should be fine 



> Speaking of Audio interface. If I am just using headphones and for VST synths/samplers (not recording external or using a mic), is an audio interface really needed just for Asio drivers and latency for stuff like NI Komplete/Kontakt or EWOpus?


audio interface is useless in that case, it might be even worse to have one! than using whatever motherboard is offering due to bad drivers (EMU!!!!)


----------



## ip20 (Oct 22, 2021)

Good to know. Glad it came up as I was allocating $100-150 on that. If it is not necessary that would be a huge savings for me.


----------

